# Newbie looking for advice



## LeeDavidWilson (Dec 11, 2016)

Hi, I've been thinking about starting a mobile coffee van, I have a transit that's been converted into a shop, with an inverter to run a fridge, it's all shelved out with work areas, so with some alterations I think it could work well. I know I would need a different power source to run a coffee machine, so my questions are,

what type of machine would be best to start with?

Would LPG be the way forward?

And what kind of money should I expect to spend to kit the van out with the equipment?

Many thanks, Lee


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi there are a number of thread that have asked the same question recently . May be worth looking at some of these as a starting point

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/threadloom/threadloom.php?securitytoken=1481967871-c4de4c5cbe86dbf415eb550c8818c9aaa236e102&do=process&query=coffee+van+&submit.x=0&submit.y=0


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Lee, if you pm your email address I'll send you a quote for kitting your van out. Is it a big Transit or a Connect? I did a Connect earlier in the year so can show you pics of that if it helps?


----------

